# 1440p oder 1080p mit mehr Hertz?



## Sharkhunter (25. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen Community,

da ich mir momentan einen neuen PC Zusammenstelle, der überwiegend für's Gaming angedacht ist, stehe ich aktuell vor der Frage: Was für ein Monitor?

Entweder: 1440p Monitor mit 60 Hertz
Oder: 1080p Monitor ab 120 Hertz

Da ich bisher einen 1080p Monitor mit 60 Hertz habe, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, welcher von beiden ein schöneres Spielerlebnis bietet.
120 Hertz und mehr lassen sich ja meines Wissens nach nur ausreizen, wenn mein System so viele FPS schafft, aus diesem Grund tendiere
ich schon eher zum 1440p Monitor, da mir 60 Hertz an sich völlig ausreichen und ich keinen Vergleich kenne, wie es mit 120 Hertz ist.

Zu meiner Hardware:
- Core i7-6700k @4.00 GHz / 4.40 GHz
- 16 GB DDR4-3000
- ASUS GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC

Ich habe von einigen bekannten schon gehört, dass es einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 1440p macht was die Grafikqualität angeht.
Ebenso lese ich vereinzelt im Netz, dass Gamer, die von 60 Hertz auf 120 oder mehr umgestiegen sind ebenfalls nicht mehr zurück wollen.

Eine Kombination aus 1440p und 120 Hertz käme für mich nicht unbedingt in Frage, da ich gerne aktuelle Games auf Ultra Settings spielen möchte
und da komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht bei jedem Spiel bei 1440p auf 120 Hertz was die Leistung angeht, auch wenn es die 1080 Ti OC ist.


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juli 2017)

Ich kann dir leider keinen Monitor empfehlen, da wir andere Experten dafür haben, aber seit ich von 60 Hz auf 120 und später auf 144 gewechselt bin, will ich nichts anderes mehr. Du wirst das auch im normalen Alltag merken aber auch in Spielen, wo "nur" 60 FPS möglich sind bei entsprechenden Settings.


----------



## 1NDY (25. Juli 2017)

Ich würd den 1440p mit 144 Hz nehmen. Evtl mit G Sync. Dann gibt es keine Probleme mehr mit Tearing etc. Und in 1080p Langweilt sich deine GPU nur.
Selbst wenn du nur 80 FPS schafst ist ein 1440 p144 Hz Monitor immer noch im vorteil gegenüber einem 60 Hz Monitor.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Juli 2017)

Würde dir prinzipiell auch zu WQHD + 144 Hz raten, allerdings bist du mit GSync dann auch >600€ los - allerdings eine Investition, die sich lohnt ^^ (mMn). Falls dir das zu teuer sein sollte, kannst dir ja mal den iiyama ProLite X2788QS-B1 anschauen


----------



## Lok92 (25. Juli 2017)

Also wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre, würde ich zu 1440p und 144Hz greifen. Es ist teuer klar, aber es ist eine Investition auf mind 5Jahre. 

Ich war auch Jahre lang mit 60 Hz unterwegs, bis ich dann einen Benq mit 144Hz billig geschossen habe, seitdem will ich nicht mehr auf 60 Hz zurück. Man kann es dir nicht erklären wie das Hz verhalten ist, aber glaub mir wenn du es einmal hast willst du es immer  :daumen :

Ich habe vor ner Woche mein Upgrade gemacht und hab von 1080p 144Hz auf 1440p 144Hz geupgradet. Habe mich für einen AOC Agon Monitor entschieden allerdings ohne gsync.. 

Selbst wenn du nicht in jedem Spiel die 144Hz hast, was sehr gut möglich ist außer man beherrscht die Grafik Optionen.. Is das Spiel verhalten dennoch anders als wenn du auf einem 60Hz Monitor spielst


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juli 2017)

Man sagt hier auch gerne: warum bei den Dingen sparen, die man am längsten bzw intensivsten benutzt?


----------



## pitpiti (25. Juli 2017)

hier was zum lesen PC Monitors | Expert Advice on Computer Monitors ist auf Enlisch aber mit Microsoft Edge und https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/translator-for-microsoft-edge/9nblggh4n4n3# geht super!


----------



## buggs001 (25. Juli 2017)

Bei einer 1080ti klar einen 1440p mit 144Hz.

Im schlimmsten Fall schaffst Du die gleichen FPS wie bei einem 60Hz-Monitor, sprich kleiner oder gleich 60.
Was aber auch ohne Sync flüssiger ist, da bei 144Hz spätestens alle 7mSek ein neues Bild angezeigt werden kann, nicht erst alle 17mSek wie bei einem 60Hz-Monitor.
Und solltest Du je nach Spiel, auch mit Ultra-Einstellungen über 60 FPS schaffen, kannst Du beim 144Hz-Monitor den positiven Effekt mitnehmen.

Außerdem wird ja etwas Geld für den Monitor da sein, wenn man schon so viel für die Grafikkarte ausgibt.


----------



## Sharkhunter (25. Juli 2017)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten innerhalb der kurzen Zeit, Top Forum.

Ok das Argument von buggs001 lasse ich gelten, wer sich eine GTX 1080 Ti leisten kann, der kann sich auch einen anständigen Monitor leisten ;D
Ist zwar nochmal eine Investition aber wenn ich mir so die verschiedenen Erfahrungen durchlese und darunter auch Eure, tendiere ich tatsächlich zu einem 1440p mit 144Hz.

Den von dir genannten Unterschied zwischen 144 und 60 Hertz mit den Bildaktualisierungen kannte ich bisher noch nicht, wieder was gelernt.

Dann werde ich mir mal auf Geizhals einen netten Monitor raussuchen.


----------



## 0ssi (25. Juli 2017)

Sharkhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe von einigen bekannten schon gehört, dass es einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 1440p macht was die Grafikqualität angeht.
> Ebenso lese ich vereinzelt im Netz, dass Gamer, die von 60 Hertz auf 120 oder mehr umgestiegen sind ebenfalls nicht mehr zurück wollen.


Beides stimmt aber 1080p mit 2x Anti Aliasing oder Downsampling sieht bei Bewegung besser/ruhiger aus als 1440p ohne Kantenglättung. Den Hauptvorteil von 1440p sehe ich bei mehr Platz auf dem Desktop.
Mehr Hz sagt erst einmal wenig denn 60FPS@120Hz sehen kaum besser aus als 60FPS@60Hz. Hat man aber mehr als 60FPS dann lohnt es sich und bei über 100FPS hat man einen WOW Effekt weil viel flüssiger.


----------



## Lok92 (25. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Beides stimmt aber 1080p mit 2x Anti Aliasing oder Downsampling sieht bei Bewegung besser/ruhiger aus als 1440p ohne Kantenglättung. Den Hauptvorteil von 1440p sehe ich bei mehr Platz auf dem Desktop.
> Mehr Hz sagt erst einmal wenig denn 60FPS@120Hz sehen kaum besser aus als 60FPS@60Hz. Hat man aber mehr als 60FPS dann lohnt es sich und bei über 100FPS hat man einen WOW Effekt weil viel flüssiger.



Den Wow Effekt kriegst du alleine schon wenn du jahrelang mit 60hz unterwegs warst und erstemal bei einem 144Hz mit der Maus über den Desktop scrollst. 

Selbst wenn du bei 144hz unter 60 fps bist, wird man merken das es ein Unterschied macht. Wenn dann noch g oder freesync dazu kommt merkt man es noch deutlicher. 

Wie gesagt wer einmal 144Hz hatte, möchte nichts anderes mehr das ist Fakt.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2017)

Für dich ist das Fakt, gilt aber nicht für alle. 
Vor allem, wie soll ich bei unter 60fps und aktiviertem G/Freesync nen Vorteil aus den 144Hz ziehen? 

Ich nutze momentan ne 1080ti mit nem FHD 144Hz Monitor und bin da schon ziemlich oft  im CPU Limit. 
Bei WQHD wird das eher weniger der Fall sein.


----------



## 0ssi (25. Juli 2017)

So etwas darfst du hier nicht sagen denn dann kommen gleich Leute an und meinen 144Hz lohnt sich auch bei max. 60FPS weil der Mauszeiger auf dem Desktop besser aussieht. 
Gegen CPU Limit bei 144Hz hilft nur 7700K@5Ghz oder DDR4@4000Mhz. Mehr Kerne bringen da leider (noch) nicht mehr FPS aber irgendwann skalieren Spiele damit besser.


----------



## Sharkhunter (31. Juli 2017)

Nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Meinungen. Ich habe mich jetzt tatsächlich für den ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR entschieden, es ist ein 27" Monitor mit 1440p und G-Sync.

Hab meinen jetzigen 60hz Monitor verkauft und spaßeshalber einen älteren 17 Zoller angeschlossen der 75hz hat, sogar hier merke ich schon einen Unterschied da bisher ausschließlich auch 60hz gespielt habe. Da bin ich mal auf den neuen ASUS Monitor mit G-Sync und 144hz gespannt.


----------

